# Can someone recommend a good liquid calcium for doves?



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Calcium being important i was wondering who has the best product. Thanks.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I like Calcivet liquid -- it has vitamin D, which helps the absorbtion of calcium, and you add it to the water. It gets a bit pricey if you have a number of birds, though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Google pigeon supply, there will be a few sites to shop from.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

The birdfarm may sell it or tell you where to buy it.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Nancy, I'll go check there.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

It depends on how many birds you have and what you're willing to do. I got my calcium w/ Vit D from Puritan Pride (for humans). It's in a cap that has to be opened and a tiny bit of it squeezed into the bird's beak. Whatever you decide on, be sure the calcium has (1000 mg best) Vit D which facilitates calcium absorption. Also at least for my parrots, helps an egg-bound female pass the egg.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope my hen got some in time. She only started with the calcium about a week before she layed.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

She will be fine.I think you started in time.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Nancy.


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

*Trying Something New*

I just found this, made by Russell/Alpharma out of New Jersey. It comes in like a foil pouch called Multi-Pak/25, Vitamin and Electrolyte Concentrates with Stabilized C. It has everything in it. It's 1/4 tsp per gal. water so it's pretty economical. Turns the water a pee color yellow though. Doesn't taste bad so we'll see how it does. My birds need Vit D and calcium badly.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I save all my chicken egg shells from cooking to add to my doves' High Calcium Grit...and put them a cup in my Cockatiels' and English Budgie's cage.

First wash out the shells out under warm water and make sure there is no egg left in them.

Then put them in your microwave for about 2 to 3 minutes to sterilize them and to make them brittle to crush easily. Microwave times will vary based on oven temperature...so until you figure out the correct time...microwave the shells on high for 30 seconds at a time. After each time you microwave, check to see if the egg shells have dried out and have become brittle. My small microwave time is 4 minutes.

Then...crush up the shells into tiny pieces and add them to your doves' grit. They are a great source of calcium ! Some bird suppliers even sell them...
http://www.herbsnbirds.com/hatched-crushed-eggshell.shtml#article

Good article on natural calcium for birds...
http://www.avianweb.com/calciumforbirds.html

Dawn


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes they are rich in calcium


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes I looked it up


----------

